# New Tivo remote - if only...



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Our american cousins get this new remote with a keyboard:









http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/24/tivo-slide-remote-review/

Unfortunately its BLUETOOTH, so zero chance of getting it working directly with our UK TiVos.

*sob*


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

That looks a nice remote - still has that classic peanut shape. 

Isn't fair though that we're stuck in the "stone-age" without even an update since 2.5.5!
Even the new TiVo box arriving only caters for people with virgin media


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Would make more sense (to me) if they provided an iPad app to work over Bluetooth. Even better if they ported the TiVo menus while allowing simultaneous live/playback viewing on the TV.

No imagination, some of these 'manufacturers'.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Unfortunately its BLUETOOTH, so zero chance of getting it working directly with our UK TiVos.
> 
> *sob*


Why wouldn't a shiny new Virgin Tivo be bundled with one of these new remotes?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Sky, many moons ago produced a Sky+ remote that flipped open to reveal a full qwerty keyboard.

Automan.


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

Automan said:


> Sky, many moons ago produced a Sky+ remote that flipped open to reveal a full qwerty keyboard.


I still have (and very occasionally use) one. I seem to remember it was free offer at the time.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> Why wouldn't a shiny new Virgin Tivo be bundled with one of these new remotes?


The upcoming Virgin TiVo might support bluetooth (and/or USB) but as its not available yet, 
all _current _ UK TiVo are IR only.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> all _current _ UK TiVo are IR only.


Presumably because they were all designed at least 10 years ago.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Presumably because they were all designed at least 10 years ago.


And the fact that we are still using them 10 years on shows just what a fantastic bit of design they were.... of course, you cant help but wonder how many series 1's would still be in existance if we had the opportunity for later models !!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

katman said:


> of course, you cant help but wonder how many series 1's would still be in existance if we had the opportunity for later models !!


Quite a few I'm sure as my mum is still using a 17 year old television and I'm still using a 12 year old one here.

The only main constraint is whether Tivo would still have been providing Guide Service but as they still do so even for old Series 1 units in the USA then I am sure we know the answer on that one.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Reviewed here
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/24/tivo-slide-remote-review/


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Someone may be able to come up with something to work with an rs232/bluetooth adapter.

Perhaps a next project for the rf2link designer?


----------

